# Anyone tried this wax?



## crv

Hey everybody! i'm trying to find a good eco friendly wax and I found this stuff called Butta Eco Ski and Snowboard Wax - All Temp. just wondering if anyone has tried this and can give me a review. I was just reading an old forum where someone said that eco friendly waxes just suck, is that true? if it is would a good wax be hertel hot sauce?


----------



## larrytbull

i swear by hertel
any flavor


----------



## SnowDogWax

i swear by snowdogwax
any flavor


----------



## larrytbull

send some free samples


----------



## Bamfboardman

Beaver wax is a great all natural wax. It's what I use.


----------



## DIESEL

Choad Cheese!!!! Crack Grease Snowboarding: Wax Chemists of Choad Cheese Snowboard Wax. Purveyors of stoke! Small batch + handmade in Portland, Oregon Swear by it!


----------



## supham

larrytbull said:


> i swear by hertel
> any flavor


+1 

1) I can get it on Amazon in two days
2) I have 7 sets of skis/ snowboards to wax for my family
3) Because of #2 I don't want to go broke with Hertel


----------



## ekb18c

I use Hertel and one ball jay.


----------



## Snow Hound

I use Butta all temp. I think its sweet. I'm no waxing expert but it definitely doesn't suck and I usually out slide others on flats. Smells nice too.

Edit: To clarify I've just looked at their site and it's the Original I've been using rather than Eco. Why don't you try it and let us know?


----------



## snowklinger

i've been having good results with bluebird


----------



## crv

Yeah I'll try it and let u guys know how it goes. Maybe I'll try both the original and the eco-friendly and compare them.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

larrytbull said:


> i swear by hertel
> any flavor





SnowDogWax said:


> i swear by snowdogwax
> any flavor


i swear by bikini wax
taco flavor


----------



## andrewdod

I'm a really big fan of hertel as well. It's cheap, comes in HUGE bricks, and as others have said... i can get it in 2 days off amazon.


----------



## Boardrigger

*Hertel All-Temperature*

I've worked as a ski/board tech for over 30 years, I've used almost every wax in every condition as well as had lot's of feedback from skiers & riders. Nothing compares to the performance of Hertel. You can spend more money but it's THE "Go To Wax" for many race techs & I have seen it used by the winners of many World Cup races when the "Team Wax" wasn't working. There is no other wax that works as well in ALL TEMPERATURES, their Spring Solution wax is also the best wet snow wax available in my experience.


----------



## Mystery2many

Looks like I'll be try out Hertel.


----------



## PorkCereal

Just bought some of the Hertel this year and I like it. Cheap enough and best stuff ive used albeit limited experience with other hot waxes


----------

